# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Windsurf Boracay, Philippines 2009-10 Part 2

## reefretreat

Click on the link below for Part 2 of the windsurfing from Boracay Island, Philippines from 2009-10 season filmed by www.reefretreatboracay.com .
http://vimeo.com/12286479
Hope to see you here next season.

----------

